# Guhong or Lingyun?



## Mike Crozack (Dec 3, 2010)

I've heard many good things about the guhong, but i've also heard good things about the lingyun, the'yre both made by dayan, so whats the difference between the two and which ones better? :confused:


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 3, 2010)

I like Guhong which is smooth and hardly pops Linyun is not that smooth and pops alot. When tightened the lingyun feels very strange. Get a guhong.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 3, 2010)

*stop. making. threads.*
OT: Gu hong ftw if you like smooth cubes like f-ii lingyun if you like a-v's


----------



## xkevx (Dec 3, 2010)

Lingyun is not as smooth as Guhong and it pops like theres no tml....

and juz get guhong...


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 3, 2010)

My lingyun is smoother than my guhong, and turns better. but it pops a little more.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2010)

How much is a little more?
My GuHong's never pop. Ever.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Dec 3, 2010)

Never used a GuHong, but I know for sure that I love my LingYun! I lost a center cap for it though  Anybody know where to get a spare LingYun center cap?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Dec 3, 2010)

lingyun if you want to train yourself to be an accurate turner. guhong otherwise, unless you don't like smooth cubes.


----------



## skatemaster78 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lingyun.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 3, 2010)

I like both. Guhong is smoother, lingyun is more crispy.
Guhong doesn't really pop, but lingyun pops.

If my lingyun didn't pop at all, I would prefer it over the guhong. But since it pops some, its a close call, and I would say maybe I prefer the guhong a bit.


----------



## reta (Dec 4, 2010)

I prefer Guhong.
Lingyun is smaller than Guhong, pops more.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 4, 2010)

They are both good cubes, I prefer the guhong though as it pops less.


----------



## ColdFactor (Dec 4, 2010)

If the LingYun didn't pop i'd say it would be better than Guhong.
Corner cutting compares to Guhong, but I specially like it for OH since one hand = less force = no pops (for me)


----------



## AquaJoe (Dec 4, 2010)

I got the lingyun first and I really liked that cube, until I got a Guhong. My Lingyun never popped on me, but I keep the tension pretty tight. The lingyun is a little smaller and not as fast as the Guhong. It feels more solid than the Guhong. 

They are both awesome cubes, I like them better than all my others, Alpha V, F-II, Ghosthand 2, and Cube4U. But if I had to pick one it would be the Guhong.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 4, 2010)

I've said this before...but I had the lingyun. I have both the guhong and the lingyun. The guhong is especially good for OH.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 4, 2010)

I use my Lingyun for my 2H solves but use my Guhong for OH because it is easier to turn and doesnt pop as much


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 4, 2010)

I has both! Now I have two different cubes to hate <3


----------



## ianography (Dec 4, 2010)

lingyun all the way. guhong is a very close second in my opinion.


----------



## vinylen (Dec 4, 2010)

ianography said:


> lingyun all the way. guhong is a very close second in my opinion.


 
i agree


----------



## hahahaha (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll just get to the point. IT IS YOUR PERSONAL PREFERENCE! 
BTW people would prefer Lingyun if they like crispy cubes and people would prefer Guhong if they like smooth cubes IMO

Man i really have to speak for myself


----------



## theace (Dec 9, 2010)

Hybrid.


----------



## Your Mother (Dec 9, 2010)

The LingYun pops a lot more, but is much faster. It mostly depends on if you like a fast or sturdy cube. And this belongs in The One Answer Question Thread.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 9, 2010)

Is the LingYun more stable than the Guhong? I really like my Guhong, but I find myself losing control of it frequently.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 9, 2010)

My guhong is faster than my lingyun
My guhong never pops, lingyun does
My guhong is tensioned so loose that if it was a half turn looser I could unscrew a side by turning it.


----------



## mr6768 (Dec 9, 2010)

if you get the guhong , you'll never regret of your choice !
but for the lingyun , maybe ...


----------



## mr6768 (Dec 9, 2010)

if you get the guhong , you'll never regret of your choice !
but for the lingyun , maybe ...


----------



## Chapuunka (Dec 10, 2010)

Problem is that LingYun's pieces are small than GuHong's pieces, making any hybrid extremely unstable.


----------



## feifucong (Dec 11, 2010)

Guhong is a little bigger than lingyun. I can increase my spinning speed to very fast by guhong, but not the solving speed. Guhong is too big for me. Lingyun fits my hands but it's pop drives me crazy...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Your Mother said:


> The LingYun pops a lot more, *but is much faster*. It mostly depends on if you like a fast or sturdy cube. And this belongs in The One Answer Question Thread.


 
Really? I find that my GuHong is much more speedy because there isn't any raised plastic so it creates one smooth motion unlike the LingYun.


----------



## theace (Dec 11, 2010)

No. The lingyun is definitely MUCH faster.. But faster need not necessarily mean better! I'll post a vid about this soon


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 11, 2010)

theace said:


> No. The lingyun is definitely MUCH faster..


 
Lol. On IRC Feliks said he doesn't uses the lingyun because it's too slow. Looks like some variance here.


----------



## theace (Dec 11, 2010)

I meant it in terms of turning speed. It's so fast that a U flick gives me a U2. Overall, the GuHong is a much better cube.



theace said:


> But faster need not necessarily mean better!


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2010)

Two sub7 solves and a few World Records were done recently in WCA competitions using Dayan GuHong cubes. You could consider another cube if you're averaging around the 7 second mark and are having difficulties getting any faster. The best way to seriously consider another cube is to actually try it. Someone could describe what it's like but it's not the same.

Why are people describing cubes as *fast* here? What does that mean?

Tim.


----------



## swanny (Dec 14, 2010)

why is everyone saying that the lingyun pops??? I have a lingyun and it basically never pops


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2010)

swanny said:


> *why is everyone saying that the lingyun pops???* I have a lingyun and it basically never pops


 
Because they do. Maybe not for you,but for many people. Even the reviews out there say they do.


----------

